# What color would this bird be classified as?



## Fishinrod71 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was just wondering what the proper name for this color pigeon would be? Thanks in advance.
The white one.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

It looks like some form of Damascene pigeon; I looked it up on the internet and it looks very similar. It's a very beautiful bird!


----------



## Fishinrod71 (Apr 30, 2014)

These are ruby rollers of mine it's parents were a red grizzle cock and blue grizzle hen.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Id say a white grizzle with black flights...but idk if you can call it grizzle with it being all white. You can just say all white with black flights


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Most people would call that bird a "stork marked". It looks to be a homozygous grizzle on a blue base with some type of bronze.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with bigislerollers. I have a very similar bird whose parents were both grizzles with blue underneath. Tell me, how do your Ruby Rollers perform?


----------



## Fishinrod71 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am very pleased with them. I haven't had birds since I was a kid some 20 plus years ago. Most of them were given to me and we're not of very good quality, or I didn't know that much about them. So with that said when I got started with birds again I wanted to try and start with quality birds. So about 2 years ago I purchased 5 pair of young birds from Tony, let them get of age and raised my kit from them. The birds in my kit are very young 12-16 months old. They are rolling very good in my opinion, going anywhere from 10-40 feet with a few going into the 60 ft range. Some of them spin so fast there just a blur, others are a little loose. Im sure there true potential is yet to be seen. I only got these to enjoy with myself and family, not raising for competition.


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

Hi I'm still learning about pigeon genetics but that bird is definitely blue spread since he has no tail bar.

He is also grizzle, I'd guess **** since he is nearly white, and I think undergrizzle gene is there also if I am not mistaken


----------



## MartinsBR (Nov 7, 2011)

Here in germany we say "gestorcht" this means "stork marked", it´s one of the importend colors in "Vienna Highflyers" (Wiener Hochflieger)


----------



## MartinsBR (Nov 7, 2011)

In germany we have "stork marked" (like the bird on top) and a darker version we call "dark stork marked" (Dunkelstorch), like this bird, one of my young takla, with white tail (pied).
(sorry my english is not so good)


----------

